# Snow for the snowless



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 27, 2010)

The Daily What

Belmar, New Jersey, got slammed with 32 inches of snow courtesy of Snowpocalyspe 2010.

Garden Stater Michael Black braved the elements to put together a time-lapse video of what 32 inches of snow in a single sitting might look like.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 27, 2010)

I would not be sad if I never saw snow again.  But at least we didn't lose our electricity, phone, water, internet and sanity for two weeks like last Christmas. Ok, well I still don't have my sanity.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 27, 2010)

Cat Dancer said:


> Ok, well I still don't have my sanity.


 
It's out there somewhere... under the snow. When it melts, take the kids out on a "Find Mommy's Sanity" hunt.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 28, 2010)

Abigail says I can get a new brain at Walmart. Maybe i can find some sanity there although that's probably the last place to look for sanity. LOL.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 28, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 30, 2010)




----------

